# Bloated Rabbit



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

I got a frantic call tonight about a rabbit. They said he looked like he was choking and back legs were broken. I went to see if there was anything I could do to help. When I got there he was lying on his stomach and appeared to be having a fit. His stomach was rock solid and his back legs were out behind him. I had a look over him but could see nothing obvious apart from fitting and solid stomach. Checked his mouth and couldn't see anything in his throat. His legs appeared to be fine apart from spasming, think this was due to him fitting. He didn't make it. All happened within 10 minutes, if that. Before then he was jumping about his indoor cage as normal.

Rabbits are not really my thing so does anyone have any ideas what could have happened to him. Only thing I could think of was bloat but never seen it before so don't know if this would cause him to fit.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

He may have broken his spine? Landed on his head?
With them saying his legs are broken, would indicate that something happened. Maybe he was dropped? not on purpose but could have happened.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I would definately say bloat after seeing it in my husky..............she didnt get to the fit stage.................but she blew up solid an was having spasams arching her back an then laying on her side an arching rolling back to her feet an doing bizzare things with her body 



so i would say possibly bloat


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Seemingly he was jumping about kicking his legs, as rabbits do then they heard a bang. That's when they say they saw him scrabbling about, with his front legs, like he had broken his back legs. I had also wondered if he had maybe hurt himself, or if something had happened that they weren't telling me but why would his stomach swell up like a football?


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I would definately say bloat after seeing it in my husky..............she didnt get to the fit stage.................but she blew up solid an was having spasams arching her back an then laying on her side an arching rolling back to her feet an doing bizzare things with her body
> 
> 
> 
> so i would say possibly bloat


I have/had luckily never seen bloat but I thought It took longer than that. I suppose it is like everything else would depend on the severity.

Would be lucky if it was 10 minutes between him thrashing, them phoning me, me rushing round and checking him to him passing away. Have to say it is one of the most distressing things I have seen. Didn't even have time for me to phone the vets.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A rabbit can seriously damage its own spine by kicking out very hard or thrashing around. It could be that if something had spooked it, or it managed to get a back leg caught in the cage bars, it may have kicked & thrashed about so violently it damaged its own spine. Its a possibility.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

His stomach could have swelled if a bone punctured through the stomach or caused a rupture in someway.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

The swelling would most likely have been internal bleeding.
Ive seen a rabbit take fright and the power they put into their back legs is easily enough to do damage to themselves.
Ask a few more questions, i think the rabbit could have been frightened and hurt itself, possibly fell or jumped into something.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye, with bloat the rabbit would have been quiet and either sitting up very straight with eyes closed or lying with belly on cold floor. It wouldn't have come on in a fit with a rabbit.

Rabbits do have mad moments. My Belgian Hare doe regularly has a mental half hour of leaping around like an idiot and we have to settle her down as with being a Belgian Hare she is liable to damage her spine.
Likewise as Zooman said, if rabbit caught his leg and panic, twisting could have broken the spine which would have led to the convulsions.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Rabbits can esily die from shock. We had a bunny that was startled and ran into it's caged wall leading to her having a seizure and dying...that cut me up bad as she was really bonded to me.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies. They have given me something to ponder over. 

If he had broken his spine though would he have had spasms which included his back legs? 

I can see how internal bleeding would cause his stomach to be rock solid poor wee guy. His gums and tongue were still nice and pink though, would that be the case with internal bleeding?


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

stucoady said:


> Rabbits can esily die from shock. We had a bunny that was startled and ran into it's caged wall leading to her having a seizure and dying...that cut me up bad as she was really bonded to me.


Yeah rabbits really don't cope with shock very well. Think I will leave the owners thinking it was bloat. I know it is driving me crazy wondering what happened. Never seen anything so bizzare


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

It is very sad to see an animal suffer in such a way as there is little you can do to stop the suffering. Did the owners tell you what happened previous to the rabbit dying? If it was bloat the rabbit would be shown signs hours/days of being ill i.e. not eating, sitting all puffed up etc before dying.

Do the owners have other rabbits, if not and they happen to mention that they might get another rabbit, please pursrade them to get two as rabbit's should not be living along unless as a house bunny and it would never be left alone. People don't realise that rabbits are social animals and should never be kept alone.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

They said he was ok then started have one of his mad dashes about his cage then they heard a crash. When they looked he lying on his belly. He had his back legs out behind him and was trying to scramble with his front legs. They also said he was acting like he was choking.

He was an indoor rabbit. He was kept in their living room and got out to wander about.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

stucoady said:


> It is very sad to see an animal suffer in such a way as there is little you can do to stop the suffering. Did the owners tell you what happened previous to the rabbit dying? If it was bloat the rabbit would be shown signs hours/days of being ill i.e. not eating, sitting all puffed up etc before dying.
> 
> Do the owners have other rabbits, if not and they happen to mention that they might get another rabbit, please pursrade them to get two as rabbit's should not be living along unless as a house bunny and it would never be left alone. People don't realise that rabbits are social animals and should never be kept alone.


I don't agree with this statement, I'm sorry. I have seen many rabbits hammer the hell out of one another, even youngsters! I have seen a 10 week old male rabbit castrated by its cage/litter mate Me & my partner have a blue rex buck, on his own outside in a big hutch. He is quite content & loves to be let out to come & see if we have any treats for him, sniff our Jack Russell Terrier, & nibble the weeds.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't agree with this statement, I'm sorry. I have seen many rabbits hammer the hell out of one another, even youngsters! I have seen a 10 week old male rabbit castrated by its cage/litter mate Me & my partner have a blue rex buck, on his own outside in a big hutch. He is quite content & loves to be let out to come & see if we have any treats for him, sniff our Jack Russell Terrier, & nibble the weeds.


 
Some rabbits are very anti-social. I have 45 rabbits. Some like company, but some of my breeding stud bucks do not like company and would fight to the death with another male. They do however get to see other rabbits as our hutches face each other so they can 'talk' to each other without killing each other. 
Rabbits are like people, some get on great together, some just hate the site of each other.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

fuzzielady said:


> I got a frantic call tonight about a rabbit. They said he looked like he was choking and back legs were broken. I went to see if there was anything I could do to help. When I got there he was lying on his stomach and appeared to be having a fit. His stomach was rock solid and his back legs were out behind him. I had a look over him but could see nothing obvious apart from fitting and solid stomach. Checked his mouth and couldn't see anything in his throat. His legs appeared to be fine apart from spasming, think this was due to him fitting. He didn't make it. All happened within 10 minutes, if that. Before then he was jumping about his indoor cage as normal.
> 
> Rabbits are not really my thing so does anyone have any ideas what could have happened to him. Only thing I could think of was bloat but never seen it before so don't know if this would cause him to fit.


 Unless you are a vet why did they call you? Why didn't they call a proper vet (if you aren't one) as soon as it started showing signs, in which case, the rabbit's life may have been saved. Hopefully they won't get another since they aren't prepared to get proper treatment when required.
If my rabbit was bloating and fitting, would I ask here for advice? Nope. Would I call my friend Nerys and ask her to come and take a look? Nope. Would I be speeding through the village while on the phone to the emergency vet, in order to get the rabbit to the surgery within 10 minutes? You betcha!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

fuzzielady said:


> I have/had luckily never seen bloat but I thought It took longer than that. I suppose it is like everything else would depend on the severity.
> 
> Would be lucky if it was 10 minutes between him thrashing, them phoning me, me rushing round and checking him to him passing away. Have to say it is one of the most distressing things I have seen. Didn't even have time for me to phone the vets.


 I'm sorry but if they watched it jumping about, heard the bang presumably it was a while before they heard something else happening like the thrashing, at which time, they phoned you and not a vet. so they wasted the first 10 minutes, then wasted more time talking to you and yet more while you get to their house. Instead of which they could have phoned the vet immediately and had him to the surgery.
Personally I hate rabbits in cages indoors because they are never really big enough and the rabbit never gets let out often enough which means they have too much pent up energy and end up bumping and banging about in the small cage. Unless of course they really did have a 6 foot by 4 foot and 3 foot high cage in the house?


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Unless you are a vet why did they call you? Why didn't they call a proper vet (if you aren't one) as soon as it started showing signs, in which case, the rabbit's life may have been saved. Hopefully they won't get another since they aren't prepared to get proper treatment when required.
> If my rabbit was bloating and fitting, would I ask here for advice? Nope. Would I call my friend Nerys and ask her to come and take a look? Nope. Would I be speeding through the village while on the phone to the emergency vet, in order to get the rabbit to the surgery within 10 minutes? You betcha!


It was the 15yr old daughter that phoned me in a panic. To be honest I could hardly make out what she was saying just knew it I had to get round there. They live 2 streets away so only took minutes, yeah under the circumstance even one minute was to long. They don't drive so I would have been the one to take them to vets anyway. They didn't even realise he had bloated up they were in so much of a panic and he was still in his cage. I think they phoned my hopeing it was nothing serious, they know I have nursed several sick animals back to health. First thing I told her was phone the vet and gave her the number as she is same vet as me. Was already to late though. Yeah I agree it should have been the vet she called then me to see if I could take her. I wouldn't even consider calling anyone, other than the vet in such an emergency. She now knows that this is what she should have done but unfortunately can't turn the clocks back. I don't think it would have made a difference in this case but they didn't know that at the time.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

fuzzielady said:


> It was the 15yr old daughter that phoned me in a panic. To be honest I could hardly make out what she was saying just knew it I had to get round there. They live 2 streets away so only took minutes, yeah under the circumstance even one minute was to long. They don't drive so I would have been the one to take them to vets anyway. They didn't even realise he had bloated up they were in so much of a panic and he was still in his cage. I think they phoned my hopeing it was nothing serious, they know I have nursed several sick animals back to health. First thing I told her was phone the vet and gave her the number as she is same vet as me. Was already to late though. Yeah I agree it should have been the vet she called then me to see if I could take her. I wouldn't even consider calling anyone, other than the vet in such an emergency. She now knows that this is what she should have done but unfortunately can't turn the clocks back. I don't think it would have made a difference in this case but they didn't know that at the time.


 The whole story upset me as I hate thinking of any animal dying in pain and afraid llike that. I suspect the bloating started well before and they didn't realise anything was wrong. Perhaps diet wasn't all it should be. Plenty of people with indoor rabbits won't feed hay because it makes a mess, yet hay is essential to the rabbit and lack of it might cause bloat just as in ruminants like goats, an unsuitable food or lack of fibrous material in the diet can cause it. The effects are much the same, a death which is painful and distressing but doesn't happen instantly.
Hopefully they will do more research before getting another pet and know what to do in an emergency, perhaps even to the extent of asking a neighbour if they'd be prepared to drive them to a vet should an emergency occur in the future.
I know, hindsight is a wonderful thing.
I'm sitting looking at my beautiful Gracie rabbit and the hay making a mess all around the bottom of the condo she lives in and wondering how scared she would be to die in those cirumstances.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

It was/is very upsetting. That is why I am looking for possible answers to try and make some sense of it. 

Hay is messy but it hoovers. You can't really have pets, especially furry ones, without having a mess. Or maybe that's just a select few of us.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

fuzzielady said:


> It was/is very upsetting. That is why I am looking for possible answers to try and make some sense of it.
> 
> Hay is messy but it hoovers. You can't really have pets, especially furry ones, without having a mess. Or maybe that's just a select few of us.


 So are they having a PM done to get answers and possibly avoid the same thing happening if they get another?
Oh I agree absolutely that if someone is mimsy about mess, then they shouldn't have pets. Luckily I have all hard floors so I find anything simple to sweep up with a dustpan. I once refused to rehome som rescue rabbits to a nice lady who obviously loved animals but refused to feed straw to her indoor guinea pigs and rabbits because of the mess.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> So are they having a PM done to get answers and possibly avoid the same thing happening if they get another?
> Oh I agree absolutely that if someone is mimsy about mess, then they shouldn't have pets. Luckily I have all hard floors so I find anything simple to sweep up with a dustpan. I once refused to rehome som rescue rabbits to a nice lady who obviously loved animals but refused to feed straw to her indoor guinea pigs and rabbits because of the mess.


No unfortunately not. 

I have refused a lot of people ferrets because I just got a bad feeling about them. Didn't make me very popular but I'm more interested in happy animals than happy people.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I once refused to rehome som rescue rabbits to a nice lady who obviously loved animals but refused to feed *straw* to her indoor guinea pigs and rabbits because of the mess.


I have never used straw as a food, only ever as bedding. Until one of my ferrets impaled her girlie bits on it and never used it again.


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

hard to say what happened without a pm. it sounds though as though the rabbit had an abdominal catastrophe. ususlly caused by torsion of an internal organ. the bloat was likley gas, the pain would have been intense causing the rabbit to thrash its back legs and fracture its own spine. All animals go into rapid shock after a bloating episode. If that much swelling was caused by internal bleeding, the rabbit would have died too quickly to thrash about as if in severe pain. Liver lobe torsion and stomach torsion can occur in rabbits causing acute pain shock and death. Having post mortemed many rabbits i can say that they dont tend to die well. usually something terrible has happened. poor Bun


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

rodneyvet said:


> hard to say what happened without a pm. it sounds though as though the rabbit had an abdominal catastrophe. ususlly caused by torsion of an internal organ. the bloat was likley gas, the pain would have been intense causing the rabbit to thrash its back legs and fracture its own spine. All animals go into rapid shock after a bloating episode. If that much swelling was caused by internal bleeding, the rabbit would have died too quickly to thrash about as if in severe pain. Liver lobe torsion and stomach torsion can occur in rabbits causing acute pain shock and death. Having post mortemed many rabbits i can say that they dont tend to die well. usually something terrible has happened. poor Bun


OMG speachless. This actually makes a lot of sense. That poor wee man.

Thanks, I think


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fuzzielady said:


> It was/is very upsetting. That is why I am looking for possible answers to try and make some sense of it.
> 
> Hay is messy but it hoovers. You can't really have pets, especially furry ones, without having a mess. Or maybe that's just a select few of us.


Hay does not hoover! It clogs up the hoover and breaks it instead. I have indoor rabbits and other pets. All the require hay get it. I drag it through the house, I make a bl**dy mess everywhere. Husband never bats an eyelid cause he knows they need it weather he likes it or not and I have hayfever lol so in summer I suffer more making sure everyone has hay. 
Hay/Grass makes up 70% of a rabbits daily intake of fibre food. In winter it is more so needed specially with a lack of grazing.
Pets make a mess, so do kids. Just clean up after the pets and train the kids to clean up after themselves.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Having four indor bunnies you should see the state of our floors. I have giving up trying to keep the floors clean and just hoover once a week whilst the buns are out playing in the garden as the hoover stresses them out. But dirty floors is nothing compared to seeing the french lops happily munching away and enjoying the freedom of the whole house.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't agree with this statement, I'm sorry. I have seen many rabbits hammer the hell out of one another, even youngsters! I have seen a 10 week old male rabbit castrated by its cage/litter mate Me & my partner have a blue rex buck, on his own outside in a big hutch. He is quite content & loves to be let out to come & see if we have any treats for him, sniff our Jack Russell Terrier, & nibble the weeds.


 
I respect that you do not agree with my statement but Rabbits are social animals as can be observed in the wild? It is a known fact that many rabbits that are kept alone in a hutch develop behavioural probs.

We have eight rabbits and all are kept in pairs. The only time we have kept them apart is whilst they were young and waiting to come of age for their op.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

stucoady said:


> I respect that you do not agree with my statement but Rabbits are social animals as can be observed in the wild? It is a known fact that many rabbits that are kept alone in a hutch develop behavioural probs.
> 
> We have eight rabbits and all are kept in pairs. The only time we have kept them apart is whilst they were young and waiting to come of age for their op.


I agree that many rabbits kept alone in hutches develop behavioural problems, but I would wager that this is more due to lack of space & stimulation, rather than lack of a fellow rabbit companion. We provide our rabbit with plenty of gnawable toys, & he gets out of hutch time often. I think most problems with rabbits fighting is due to lack of space.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree that many rabbits kept alone in hutches develop behavioural problems, but I would wager that this is more due to lack of space & stimulation, rather than lack of a fellow rabbit companion. We provide our rabbit with plenty of gnawable toys, & he gets out of hutch time often. I think most problems with rabbits fighting is due to lack of space.


Yes you are right, lack of space, stimulation and boardom leads to poor health and behaviour issues. It is always advisable to house a pair than single unless you can give them the time they need. All the rescure centres from were we rehomed all are buns insisted that the buns should be homed in paires. Although buns that are homed in paires are more likely to bond closer with one another rather than us compared to a single bun, but that is a small price to pay known the paire have each other for company whilst we are not around.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

My beautiful Gracie is the only rabbit in the condo. However, she has access to all the other levels and on the next to bottom level, live Freddy and Georgina the guinea pigs. She pops down to see them occasionally and then pops back upstairs to her penthouse suite.
I would be a little loath to introduce another rabbit in case they didn't get one. Gracie is such a gentle rabbit and I'm afraid to disturb the status quo.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> My beautiful Gracie is the only rabbit in the condo. However, she has access to all the other levels and on the next to bottom level, live Freddy and Georgina the guinea pigs. She pops down to see them occasionally and then pops back upstairs to her penthouse suite.
> I would be a little loath to introduce another rabbit in case they didn't get one. Gracie is such a gentle rabbit and I'm afraid to disturb the status quo.


 
Bonding can be a very stressful time, mainly for us humans:lol2: We did bond a group of four and all went well but we noticed that Amber (one one of two french lops) was losing weight and the smaller buns were top of the hierarchy so we decided to split them up into paires.

I would though question about housing Rabbits with guinea pigs. there is much debate about sucha practice. As far as I am concerned they are totally different species and shouldn't be kept together not only because of different dietary needs but also of the protentiual of the rabbit damaging the guinea pig.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stucoady said:


> Bonding can be a very stressful time, mainly for us humans:lol2: We did bond a group of four and all went well but we noticed that Amber (one one of two french lops) was losing weight and the smaller buns were top of the hierarchy so we decided to split them up into paires.
> 
> I would though question about housing Rabbits with guinea pigs. there is much debate about sucha practice. As far as I am concerned they are totally different species and shouldn't be kept together not only because of different dietary needs but also of the protentiual of the rabbit damaging the guinea pig.


 She isn't 'housed' with the guinea pigs. They live in a huge converted antique wardrobe with around 40 square foot of floor space, seperated into 5 levels plus a mezzanine hidey bed place. Gracie has 3 whole floors to herself plus the mezzanine, but she can get down a level to be with Freddy and Georgina if she chooses, which she sometimes does for half an hour. As I already mentioned, she is a gentle female rabbit. Had she not been, I would simply have placed her litter tray over the hole leading down a level. I have kept rabbits and guinea pigs for about 30 years now so hardly a novice and since I spend a goodly part of my day and evening up here in the study where the 'condo' is, I would be instantly aware if she went nuts and became aggressive.
She is the first house rabbit I have ever kept and she attained this status because of her exceptionally gentle nature.
You have no need to worry on Freddy and Georgina's behalf.
As for dietry requirements, they all have ample hay and they are all fed on guinea pig food, plus the usual veggies.
They don't have different dietry needs really, it's just that guinea pigs need vitamin C in their diet so if they are fed primarily a mix, then it has to be added to the mix. When I kept a small colony in the goatshed which also free ranged to graze on the lawn some 20 years ago, all they ate was the grass, plus hay plus and goat mix they pinched and they thrived on it.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> She isn't 'housed' with the guinea pigs. They live in a huge converted antique wardrobe with around 40 square foot of floor space, seperated into 5 levels plus a mezzanine hidey bed place. Gracie has 3 whole floors to herself plus the mezzanine, but she can get down a level to be with Freddy and Georgina if she chooses, which she sometimes does for half an hour. As I already mentioned, she is a gentle female rabbit. Had she not been, I would simply have placed her litter tray over the hole leading down a level. I have kept rabbits and guinea pigs for about 30 years now so hardly a novice and since I spend a goodly part of my day and evening up here in the study where the 'condo' is, I would be instantly aware if she went nuts and became aggressive.
> She is the first house rabbit I have ever kept and she attained this status because of her exceptionally gentle nature.
> You have no need to worry on Freddy and Georgina's behalf.
> As for dietry requirements, they all have ample hay and they are all fed on guinea pig food, plus the usual veggies.
> They don't have different dietry needs really, it's just that guinea pigs need vitamin C in their diet so if they are fed primarily a mix, then it has to be added to the mix. When I kept a small colony in the goatshed which also free ranged to graze on the lawn some 20 years ago, all they ate was the grass, plus hay plus and goat mix they pinched and they thrived on it.


Forgive me for pointing that out but having read many of your threads I am sure you would have done the same:lol2:
The problem with the food situation is *guinea* food tends to be lower fibre and higher protein, and they like a dish full to pick at all day long - whereas *rabbits* don't really need more than a few teaspoons of pellets a day, and they need to be high fibre, low protein pellets or they risk getting a sticky bum. For those of you who are interested, check out the link below, it is a bit simple but explains the points well.
 
http://www.petwebsite.com/article_read.asp?id=316&title=Why Rabbits and Guinea Pigs Do Not Mix


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stucoady said:


> Forgive me for pointing that out but having read many of your threads I am sure you would have done the same:lol2:
> The problem with the food situation is *guinea* food tends to be lower fibre and higher protein, and they like a dish full to pick at all day long - whereas *rabbits* don't really need more than a few teaspoons of pellets a day, and they need to be high fibre, low protein pellets or they risk getting a sticky bum. For those of you who are interested, check out the link below, it is a bit simple but explains the points well.
> 
> http://www.petwebsite.com/article_read.asp?id=316&title=Why Rabbits and Guinea Pigs Do Not Mix


 They get the fibre from the hay of which they have access all the time. Perhaps my rabbits have never read any books on their dietry requirements because none of mine ever had sticky bums and mainly they have lived near guinea pigs and shared their food. However I have never kept either species in a hutch. Never seemed natural to me given the way their wild counterparts live. Rabbits eat differently in any case as they part digest their food and then eat it again (their droppings) so normally don't overeat the concentrates. At least this has been my experience.
To be honest, I think things have gone a little crazy about feeding animals with feed companies telling us not to do this or that.There was even one a few years ago (I think it was gerty guinea pig) which actually listed 'animal protein' in the ingredients list. I mean, animal protein??? They are vegetarians. And then there are people who say ferrets need proper ferret kibble and never feed cat kibble. Well my ferrets have cat kibble and live long and healthy lives. So I tend to listen to what people say, then look at the requirements, look at what they eat in the wild, have a think , and come up with my own opinion and in my opinion, rabbits do fine on a guinea pig mix provided they have constant access to good hay.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Me & my other half have a rex rabbit & 5 guinea pigs. We feed them all on guinea pig food, & have never had a problem with Jazz the rabbit hetting the squits or anything. Infact, Jazz eats all manner of things, mainly whatever grows in my garden! He even ate my ferns! Little blue sod! hehe


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Me & my other half have a rex rabbit & 5 guinea pigs. We feed them all on guinea pig food, & have never had a problem with Jazz the rabbit hetting the squits or anything. Infact, Jazz eats all manner of things, mainly whatever grows in my garden! He even ate my ferns! Little blue sod! hehe


I have giving up on trying to grow anything in the garden. In fact I've giving up on trying to have a nice garden as the little sods just dig it all up:lol2: You should see the amount of holes in my garden - it's a constant battle with me trying to fill them in and the buns digging it all up again (i'm sure they do it to wind me up).

I ensure all my buns have plenty of hay and veg daily plus a small amount of very high fiber pellots (A&P). I was using both oxbow hay and pellots but stopped as it was getting too expensive to feed 8 rabbits on that stuff.


----------

